# Würmer aus dem Boden locken



## wedelerangler798 (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo
hier sind die angesprochen die sich ihre Würmer selbst aus dem Boden "angeln". Wollte mal fragen wie ihr das macht wenn es geht mit genauen Erklärungen und zu welcher zeit nachts oder mittags.
außerdem was dazu die beste Methode ist und wie viel man damit in etwa erreichen kann. kann man sie auch bei sonnenschein rauslocken oder muss der Boden feucht sein?
alles ums Thema Würmer aus dem Boden locken und vielleicht sogar Tipps um diese danch haltbar zu machen.


----------



## Sea-Trout (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Hi,

dann poste ich mal meine Erfahrungen zu der Würmersuche.
Ich sammel meine Würmer immer nachts auf Rasenflächen in der Nachbarschafft oder auf Fussballfeldern.Am besten ist es wenn das Gras frisch gemäht wurde bzw. noch recht kurz ist.So kann man die Würmer besser sehen und greifen.Ich gehe am liebsten 2-3 Stunden nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit los.Umso länger es dunkel ist umso weiter sind die Würmer meist draussen.Regen und feuchtes Wetter "locken" die Würmchen auch weiter aus der Erde.Ist dann leichter wenn sie weiter oder komplett aus der Erde gekommen sind.Sons muss man schnell sein und darf vorher nicht zuviel Erschütterungen erzeugen oder sie zu stark anleuchten sons sind sie schneller in der Erde verschwunden als man gucken kann|supergri.Wenn ich den Wurm sehe greife ich ihn am letzten Stück was aus der Erde schaut.So erwischt man ihn manchmal auch noch wenn er sich ins Loch verkriechen will während ich nach ihm greife sind echt verdammt schnell manchmal.Dann heisst es Ruhe bewahren und nicht zu sehr mit Gewalt sons hat man mit Pech 2 Würmer.Hört sich vielleicht komisch an aber wenn ich den Wurm in der einen Hand halte während der andere Teil im Boden steckt nutze ich meine andere Hand und spiele mit dem Wurm als wär er eine Gitarrensaite.Halt mit Gefühl und nicht zu doll.So kriegt man ihn besser aus der Erde gefummelt.Glaub wegen der Borsten so lässt er sich echt besser lösen auch wenn es etwas verrückt ausschaut:q.Achja Rotlicht soll auch gut sein.Ich nutze aber lieber meine normale Kopflampe und sammel ausserhalb des direkten Lichtkegels.


----------



## wedelerangler798 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

und wie machst du das bei solchem wetter wie jetzt? sonnenschein und hitze? gehste dann nachts raus und überschüttest die wiese mit dem eimer wasser und los gehts oder wie sieht das dann aus? ^^


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Hallo , hatte Sea - Trout schon gut beschrieben . Bei diesem warmen Wetter stelle ich ca. 2 Stunden bevor es dunkel wir den Rasensprenger an . Nie im hohen Gras versuchen denn die merken jede Handbewegung . Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast in einem Gemüsegarten zu sammeln bist du noch besser dran . Ich gehe so um Mitternacht los dann hat man oft das Glück dass die Würmer fast komplett im freien liegen und man erspart sich den Kampf mit dem herausziehen aus der Erde . Wichtig ist aber erstmal festzustellen ob es in der Gegend überhaupt Tauwürmer gibt , denn die halten sich nicht überall auf . Viel Erfolg


----------



## mr.ingmar (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Ich suche regelmäßig mit dem Spaten. 
Man steckt den etwa zu 2/3 des Metalls in den Boden und schüttelt schnell hin und her. Die Vibrationen sollte man zumindest Barfuß an den Füßen merken. Die Würmer denken dann (angeblich), dass Regen einsetzt und sie flüchten an die Oberfläche, damit sich nicht in ihren Gängen ertrinken. 
Desto feuchter das Wetter ist, desto schneller kommen die Würmer an die Oberfläche. Die besten Stellen sind in der Nähe von Pflanzen auf kurzem Rasen. Immer zuerst an die schattigen Stellen gehen! Wenn nach etwa einer Minute keine Würmer kommen, Stelle wechseln. Gemüsetaxi halt vollkommen Recht: Es gibt Tauwürmer nicht überall.

Zu zweit sein hilft. Der Radius um den Spaten herum beträgt nach meinen Erfahrungen etwa 1 Meter. Und nicht zu früh zugreifen. Meistens kommen die Würmer mit vollem Umfang aus dem Rasen raus.

Der Stromtrick basiert übrigens auf dem selben Prinzip und ist deshalb unnötig, weil es eben auch mit Spaten funktioniert. Ohne Todesfälle und mit etwas mehr Mukkis im Arm


----------



## wedelerangler798 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

alles klar habt ihr mir schonmal gut geholfen.
werde das morgen mal probieren so ab 6-7 mal wässern und dann so um 9 mal rausgehen und gucken. nochmal zu was anderem was haltet ihr vom überspülen mit wasser+spülmittel? kann man die nach dem abwaschen noch verwenden? sonst würde diese methode ja noch ziemlich schnell gehen. außerdem was macht bessere vibrationen der spaten oder die mistgabel? würde ein pümpel die würmer nicht so aus dem boden hochsaugen? habe gehört das soll auch klappen.
schonmal danke für die antworten


----------



## Sea-Trout (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*



wedelerangler798 schrieb:


> und wie machst du das bei solchem wetter wie jetzt? sonnenschein und hitze? gehste dann nachts raus und überschüttest die wiese mit dem eimer wasser und los gehts oder wie sieht das dann aus? ^^


Klappt auch bei solchen Bedingungen kostet dann aber meist etwas mehr Zeit für die gleiche Menge an Würmern.Ich gehe aber lieber los wenn es regnet oder geregnet hat und sammel auf Vorrat.


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Ich finde es am einfachsten, wenn man Abends an einer schattig feuchten Stelle des Rasens eine Eisenstange (ein simples Stück Baustahl) in den Boden klopft. Kurz danach kann man die Würmer absammeln. Irgendwie scheuchen sie die Vibrationen aus dem Boden.

Wasser mit Spülmittel holt sie auch hoch, ist aber Blödsinn. Erstens bringt man sinnlos das Zeug in das Erdreich, was ja schon bald vorsätzliche Umweltverschmutzung ist und zweitens hat man Würmer, die alsbald dahinscheiden. Bringt also gar nichts.

Was man bedenkenlos, weil vollkommen ungiftig und unschädlich, verwenden kann, ist Wasser mit Senf. Ein Glas stinknormaler mittelscharfer Tafelsenf pro Gießkanne und Quadratmeter reichen, damit alles aus dem Boden krabbelt, was da in den oberen Schichten wohnt. Das hat mir ein beim schweizer Landwirtschaftsirgendwasamt beschäftigter Biologe erzählt. Es ist zwar recht umständlich und geht ins Geld. Aber es ist so ziemlich die einzige Möglichkeit für sie zu erheben, was alles in einer bestimmten Fläche Bodens lebt und sie hätten keinerlei Ausfälle bei den so erbeuteten Tieren erlebt.

Da klopfe ich sie mir doch lieber aus der Wiese und spar mir die Pantschrei!


----------



## wedelerangler798 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

hm muss man nur mal sehen wie die nachbarn reagieren  aber werde ich auf jeden fall mal ausprobieren. mich würde es wirklich mal mit einem pümpel interessieren ob das klappt. berichte dann denke ich heute abend mal.


----------



## offense80 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Das mit dem Pümpel klappt bestimmt nicht, zumindest nicht bei Tau-,Laub-, oder Regenwürmern, die man aus dem Rasen herausbefördern möchte. An bzw. in der Ostsee ist es allerdings die beste Möglichkeit um Wattwürmer zu sammeln. Aber ich lass mich gern eines beseren belehren....solltest du damit auf dem Rasen wirklich Erfolg haben, nehme ich natürlich alles zurück |supergri


----------



## gründler (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

:m


http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...j0j1.4.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.yGM6Ut8iuW4




#h


----------



## lsski (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Tauwürmer holt man mit einer Moniereisenstange und einen " Waschbrett" aus der Erde !

1,2m Moniereisen in boden ca 70- 100 cm einschlagen und mit einem 70cm Brett mit 1 cm tiefen Kerben ( wie ein Waschbrett ) darüber reiben.
Durch die Vibrationen kommen alle Würmer im Umkreis aus dem Boden geschossen.
:m so werden in Kanada Tauwürmer gefangen, das haben schon die Indianer so gemacht.

Grüße Jeff


----------



## gründler (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*



lsski schrieb:


> Tauwürmer holt man mit einer Moniereisenstange und einen " Waschbrett" aus der Erde !
> 
> 1,2m Moniereisen in boden ca 70- 100 cm einschlagen und mit einem 70cm Brett mit 1 cm tiefen Kerben ( wie ein Waschbrett ) darüber reiben.
> Durch die Vibrationen kommen alle Würmer im Umkreis aus dem Boden geschossen.
> ...


 

Guck mal mein link |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## lsski (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Das ist lustig 

Hier kann mann vom Weltmeister lehrnen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urBAms5qzNc


----------



## wedelerangler798 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

denke fast du hast recht wird sich warscheinlich schwierig erweisen mal sehen  naja aber die links da oben mit ihrem gegrunze und was weiß ich nicht alles finde ich persönlich ein bisschen lächerlich ^^
das blöde ist bei uns kann man in den rasen nicht so einfach die sachen 70 cm in den boden stämmen.
gehen dieser stock oder diese eisenstange dafür auch`? kann ich dann auch einfach mit dem hammer draufschlagen?


----------



## Blooddiamond (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Also am besten du gehst zu einem Nachbar der ein Komposter besitzt und dort wirst du auf jedenfall fündig  am besten er hat ne woch zuvor rasengemäht   dann einfach bischen anlupfen taaaaddddaaaa hunderte kommen dir entgegen bei mir klappt das ganz gut in 10min über100stk. :m

oder auf was ich immer wieder stoße  ist dieses gerät!! ob es Funktioniert weis ich nicht.....

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Worminess-1-Wormdetector-Wurmfinder-Wurmlocker-/330855712347?pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item4d0889865b


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Klar... 70,- € für etwas, was man mit einer Eisenstange und einem Hammer für absolut lau haben kann. So saublöd muss man sein, wenn man da kauft!


----------



## Franky (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Ui - da hab ich dann meine liebe Not. Ich kann, wenn ich mich richtig anstrenge, einen 10 mm Eisenstab ca. 30 cm tief ins Erdreich treiben. Dann tut sich eine Masse aus Stein und Lehm auf, die alles aufhält... Macht keinen Spaß, dort zu graben. Mein bester Gartenfreud: die Spitzhacke...


----------



## Makrelenjäger (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Es soll und hat schon immer welche gegeben, die Würmer mit "Strom" suchen und gesucht haben, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes..."haben"...
Das ist so, wie mit der Schwimmweste als Sitzkissen...

Ich bin über 40 Jahre Angler, habe meine Tauwürmer immer nachts mit der Taschenlampe, von einem Lappen oder dem Taschentuch gedämmt, gesucht.
Als Kind bzw. Jugendlicher in fremden Gärten, die schön gewässert waren. Heute natürlich mit Kopflampe.


Heiko|wavey:


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*



Franky schrieb:


> Ui - da hab ich dann meine liebe Not. Ich kann, wenn ich mich richtig anstrenge, einen 10 mm Eisenstab ca. 30 cm tief ins Erdreich treiben. Dann tut sich eine Masse aus Stein und Lehm auf, die alles aufhält... Macht keinen Spaß, dort zu graben. Mein bester Gartenfreud: die Spitzhacke...



Dann nimm halt die HILTI, oder einen Boschhammer, mach kleine Löcher in die Wiese und da steckst du VIAGRA rein. Am nächsten Tag kannst du die Tauis mit dem Nageleisen ziehen!


----------



## wedelerangler798 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

also  die eisenstange relativ tief höhö in den boden stecken und mit dem hammer an der seite draufschlagen somit werden die vibrationen erzeugt soweit richtig oder?


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Du musst die Stange weder furchtbar weit reinschlagen, noch drauf herumhämmern wie ein wilder. Wenn du guten Wurmgrund hast, dann reicht es schon eine Forke in den Boden zu stechen und ein paar mal kräftig am Stil zu rütteln. Im Boden übertragen sich solche Vibrationen sehr gut.


----------



## wedelerangler798 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

hihi alles klar werde das dann mal mit dem sparten probieren. habe leider keine forke. auf jedenfall danke für die vielen antworten haben mir schon gut weitergeholfen.


----------



## wusel345 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Das mit dem Bohrhammer oder der Eisenstange und dem Waschbrett klappt besonders gut in den späten Nachtstunden, so ab 24 Uhr. Dann kommen die Würmer wie irre aus dem Boden und die Nachbarn aus ihren Häusern. 

Aber Spaß beiseite. Ich habs früher auch so gemacht wie beschrieben. Gedämpftes Licht und über den Rasen schleichen. Wichtig ist, der Rasen muss feucht und es muss dunkel sein. So hab ich in manchen Nächten 30 - 40 Tauis eingesammelt.


----------



## Makrelenjäger (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

30 bis 40 ??? So wenig...bei mir waren es Minimum 100...habe sie dann aber auch "gehältert" und "gepflegt" ...
Die Tauwürmer waren und sind sogar in der Ostsee fängig...


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Man nehme keinen Spaten, der mach nur dem Boden kaputt. Man nehme eine Mistforke ( standartmodell) und such sich eine Wiese , nicht zu feucht aber auch nicht trocken. Maulwurfshaufen sind ein guter Indiz . Dann steche man in einem guten winkel ein , auch hier nicht zu steil und nicht zu flach, und fange dann an an dem Stiel zu grackeln. Sind Würmer vorhanden verlassen sie Fluchartig den Boden , um dem "Maulwurf" zu entgehen. Einfach einsammeln bis man genug hat. Manchmal muss man natürlich auch mal vorher Hand anlegen und die Wiese ein wenig berupfen um die Würmer zu sehen . Funktioniert bei mir immer.:m


----------



## Margarelon (11. Juli 2013)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Manchmal muss man natürlich auch mal vorher Hand anlegen und die Wiese ein wenig berupfen um die Würmer zu sehen . Funktioniert bei mir immer.:m



Die Würmer? Oder den Wurm? 



Wo ist der Fahnder???


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Schön schnell um die Ecke gedacht. Hab ich jetzt so gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## Sea-Trout (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*



wedelerangler798 schrieb:


> hihi alles klar werde das dann mal mit dem sparten probieren. habe leider keine forke. auf jedenfall danke für die vielen antworten haben mir schon gut weitergeholfen.


Ich würde einfach nachts wenn es regnet oder geregnet hat losgehen ist noch am einfachsten.Mistgabel in Boden und so hab ich alles schon probiert.Finde ich erstens umständlicher als einfach einsammeln und ich hatte mit der Methode nie annähernd soviel Erfolg wie beim sammeln in der Nacht.Die Würmer lager ich dann im Keller in großen Styroporkisten oder Malereimern und habe immer genug wenn ich mal spontan los will.So muss man sich auch nicht die Mühe machen und bei nicht optimalen Bedingungen suchen.Regnet ja auch im Sommer öfters mal meist mehr als einem lieb ist|rolleyes.


----------



## Pumba86 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Nachts möglichst nach starkem Regen auf kurz geschnittene wiesen. Schwaches Licht, vorsichtig bewegen und schnell zugreifen.  Auf guten Wiesen sind da schnell mal 100stk inner Stunde drin. Ich wohne hier direkt neben dem Stadtpark


----------



## wedelerangler798 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

und wie kann man die am einfachsten halten wenn man 100 stück gesammelt hat? regnet ja leider auch nicht jeden tag  gibt es eine methode ohne alle 2 tage sich darum zu kümmern? außerdem an riesenangler soll man die forke dann in den maulswurfshügel stecken oder daneben?^^


----------



## Franky (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Andal, das ist die Idee.... Zumindest bis zum Teil mit den blauen Pillen oder entsprechenden Derivaten (vielleicht kann ich bei Stada mal Proben für dieses Experiment abgreifen... :q)
http://www.amazon.de/3-tlg-SDS-PLUS-Betonbohrer-Set-1000-lang-Gr%C3%B6%C3%9Fen/dp/B002Z7CARC/ref=pd_sim_sbs_diy_8
Müsste reichen...


----------



## all (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Ich hatte noch bis vor ein zwei Monaten hunderte Tauwürmer im Garten.
Ich glaube, ich habe mich immer zu blöd angestell die zu fangen. Ich ahbe immer die ein- zwei, die komplett draussen waren aufgesammelt.
Doch jetzt sind einefach keine mehr da. Seit Wochen.:c;+


----------



## Sea-Trout (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*



wedelerangler798 schrieb:


> und wie kann man die am einfachsten halten wenn man 100 stück gesammelt hat? regnet ja leider auch nicht jeden tag  gibt es eine methode ohne alle 2 tage sich darum zu kümmern? außerdem an riesenangler soll man die forke dann in den maulswurfshügel stecken oder daneben?^^


Große Eimer oder Styroporkisten im kühlen Keller gelagert.Gefüllt mit schön Humusreicher,Nährstoffreicher Erde.Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist einfach von dort nehmen wo man sie gesammelt hat wenn das möglich ist und kein Ärger gibt.
Kümmer mich da nie großartig drum die halten sich so echt ewig.Was man machen kann ist die toten Würmer ab und zu rauszusammeln wenn man eh welche fürs angeln abpackt.Aber sons mach ich mir da kein Stress.Wenn paar sterben macht mir das nichts sind ja genug da.


----------



## wedelerangler798 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

oh das geil  habe sonst überall gelesen zeitung rein kaffe filter jede woche immer mal rein gucken aber wenns bei dir so klappt dann probier ich das doch auch mal danke^^


----------



## all (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*



wedelerangler798 schrieb:


> und wie kann man die am einfachsten halten wenn man 100 stück gesammelt hat? regnet ja leider auch nicht jeden tag  gibt es eine methode ohne alle 2 tage sich darum zu kümmern? außerdem an riesenangler soll man die forke dann in den maulswurfshügel stecken oder daneben?^^





Man kann auch einfach einen Eimer oder so etwas, mit nasser Zeitung oder Pappe füllen, so halten die auch ewig.
Einfach Zeitung kleinreißen und in Wasser einweichen, Auswringen zerreissen, fertig.   :g


----------



## Sea-Trout (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*



wedelerangler798 schrieb:


> oh das geil  habe sonst überall gelesen zeitung rein kaffe filter jede woche immer mal rein gucken aber wenns bei dir so klappt dann probier ich das doch auch mal danke^^


Mein Vater macht bei sich auch immer Kaffeefilter+Kaffeesatz rein.Aber ich bin nicht so der Kaffeetrinker.Ich tu höchstens noch bisschen Gras rein ob es was bringt keine ahnung.Was aber sicher nicht vekehrt ist ist wenn der Behalter etwas größer ist.


----------



## Boerger (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Also ich mach nach ausgiebigen Regenwetter einen Spaziergang auf einem geteerten Feldweg. Im günstigsten Fall kann man einen Wurm pro Meter aufheben.

Unter Baumstämmen, Steinen, Blumentöpfen mit direktem Erdkontakt, etc. in Garten, Feld und Wald findet man meistens ein paar, muss aber schnell sein, da sie sich schnell eingraben.

In sehr reifem Kompost lohnt sich das Graben auch, da dort der Mistwurm einer größeren, Tauwurmähnlichen Wurmart das Feld überlässt.


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Mein Vater macht bei sich auch immer Kaffeefilter+Kaffeesatz rein.Aber ich bin nicht so der Kaffeetrinker.Ich tu höchstens noch *bisschen Gras* rein ob es was bringt keine ahnung.Was aber sicher nicht vekehrt ist ist wenn der Behalter etwas größer ist.



Na dann sind deine Würmer ja richtig gut drauf, wenn es raus ans Wasser geht!


----------



## Rosi (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Also wenn es lange nicht geregnet hat, wird das schwierig mit Tauis. Nach Sonnenuntergang Stirnlampe auf, niedrigste Lichtstärke und ab auf den Friedhof oder Wiese mit Bäumen. Dann krabbelst du auf allen Vieren, schön langsam. Du erkennst ein rosa Wurmende vor dir. Es liegt nur ein Stück draußen, der größte Teil befindet sich unter der Grasnarbe. Das ist die Kunst- zu erkennen ob das der Anfang oder ein Ende vom Wurm ist. Also los, schnapp das Stück und ziehen! Viel Glück!!


----------



## lsski (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Ansonsten gibt es im Angelladen einen Kühlschrank wo 40 Stück 8 Euro kosten...........Magerer Stundenlohn.


----------



## orgel (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*



Rosi schrieb:


> Nach Sonnenuntergang Stirnlampe auf, niedrigste Lichtstärke und ab auf den Friedhof.... Dann krabbelst du auf allen Vieren, schön langsam.



Ich stell mir gerade vor was kommt, wenn man dabei gesehen wird... Oder man ein frisch ausgehobenes Grab übersieht |supergri


----------



## Karpfens Hoffnung (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Hallo Leute,

war eben mal auf der Jagd nach Tauwürmern und *Nichts*, nichtmal den Ansatz eines Wurms gesehen. Das Wetter war eigentlich ideal: kein Wind, leichter Regen, relativ mild. Ich habe extra auch mehrere Plätze abgesucht in der Hoffnung wenigstens an einer Stelle Glück zu haben. Ich muss zugeben ich war nicht auf allen 4 unterwegs, aber übersieht man dann echt alle?

Mfg Ludwig


----------



## Sea-Trout (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*



lsski schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibt es im Angelladen einen Kühlschrank wo 40 Stück 8 Euro kosten...........Magerer Stundenlohn.


Die werden doch sicher gezüchtet und nicht mühsam gesammelt?


----------



## fordfan1 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

1-2 Stunden nach dem Regen ist es besser,zumindest meine Meinung.

Sucht euch ne Fläche neben einem Kompost,so in ca. 2m Entfernung habe ich die besten "gabeln" können,aber vorher fragen...


----------



## Sea-Trout (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*



Karpfens Hoffnung schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> war eben mal auf der Jagd nach Tauwürmern und *Nichts*, nichtmal den Ansatz eines Wurms gesehen. Das Wetter war eigentlich ideal: kein Wind, leichter Regen, relativ mild. Ich habe extra auch mehrere Plätze abgesucht in der Hoffnung wenigstens an einer Stelle Glück zu haben. Ich muss zugeben ich war nicht auf allen 4 unterwegs, aber übersieht man dann echt alle?
> 
> Mfg Ludwig


Hi,

also wenn man so schlechte Augen wie ich hat schon.Also man sollte schon in gebückter Haltung oder besser auf den Knien suchen.Sons wird es selbst wenn man einen sieht schwierig ihn zu erwischen bevor er im Loch verschwunden ist wenn er nicht komplett draussen war.Aber kann auch sein das die Stellen nicht so gut warn.


----------



## Sea-Trout (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*



Andal schrieb:


> Na dann sind deine Würmer ja richtig gut drauf, wenn es raus ans Wasser geht!


Ja manchmal sind die bisschen träge aber haben immer ein Grinsen im Gesicht.


----------



## wedelerangler798 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

hehe hab gehört die sollen dann besser im wasser zapeln^^


----------



## west1 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Während der Raubfischschonzeit bestellen ich mir hier einen Vorrat, die paar die ich das restliche Jahr über brauche sammle ich hinter so einem Teil ein.


----------



## Sir Pommes (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

ich habe mir im Mai circa 50 Würmer in Opas Garten gesammelt, diese, zusammen mit 20 Liter Blumenerde, dann in den großen Blumenkübel auf dem Balkon geschmissen und habe jetzt keine Sorgen mehr.


----------



## Andal (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*



Rosi schrieb:


> Also wenn es lange nicht geregnet hat, wird das schwierig mit Tauis. Nach Sonnenuntergang Stirnlampe auf, niedrigste Lichtstärke und ab auf den Friedhof oder Wiese mit Bäumen. *Dann krabbelst du auf allen Vieren, schön langsam. Du erkennst ein rosa Wurmende vor dir.* Es liegt nur ein Stück draußen, der größte Teil befindet sich unter der Grasnarbe. Das ist die Kunst- zu erkennen ob das der Anfang oder ein Ende vom Wurm ist. Also los, schnapp das Stück und ziehen! Viel Glück!!



Wenn Stirnlampe, dann am besten mit Rotlicht. So blöd es sich anhört, aber das schreckt sie weniger, sie reagieren auf zu grelles Licht. Damit man sie besser greifen kann und nicht zu sehr zupacken muss, wenn sie in ihren Gang flüchten wollen, ist ein einfacher dünner Baumwollhandschuh gut, da flutschen sie einem nicht durch die Finger.

@ Rosi:

Danke fürs Kopfkino... ich hatte direkt die Lokalnachrichten vor mir. "Verwirrte Frau kriecht nachts über den Friedhof". 

Und immer zweimal hinsehen, was für ein "rosa Wurmende" du da zu fassen kriegst. Irritationen nicht ausgeschlossen!


----------



## Sharpo (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Empfehlung vom Fischereiverband NRW bzw. LV Westfalen u.Lippe (ist bei denen unter Planungsvorlagen oder so... zum Download abgelegt:

Senfmehl in Wasser auflösen und damit die Wiese gießen.

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/jugend/1.04_regenwurmfangmethoden.pdf


Ich hab es noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Noctilio (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Da ich abends gern auf Aal gehe, suche ich mir die Würmer lieber tagsüber. Ich habe in der Feldmark unter einigen Hecken große Kartonstücke ausgelegt. In der Mitte ein Stein drauf, damits nicht weht. Unter der Pappe sterben die grünen Pflanzenteile ab, da treffen sich die Würmer zum Buffet.... Vor dem Angeln klapper ich die Stellen mit Kartonstücken ab und fange die Würmer (und Schnecken!) darunter. Geht eigentlich ganz gut, es sind nie Wahnsinnsmengen - aber für mich und meinen Steppke reicht es!
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## lsski (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*



Sir Pommes schrieb:


> ich habe mir im Mai circa 50 Würmer in Opas Garten gesammelt, diese, zusammen mit 20 Liter Blumenerde, dann in den großen Blumenkübel auf dem Balkon geschmissen und habe jetzt keine Sorgen mehr.



Blumenerde ??? Balkon ???
wen die das überleben ist es kein Torf sondern??
Der Balkon ist im Dauerschatten oder am Nordkap ????


----------



## urpils (27. November 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Was haltet ihr von der Salz-Methode von Jan Lock (war vor ein paar Monaten auf der Heft-DVD von F&F)

400 g Salz in heißem Wasser auflösen, in eine große Gießkanne damit und mit kaltem Wasser auffüllen.

Dann auf einem qm Wiese gießen. Innerhalb von Sekunden schießen die Würmer nur so aus dem Boden. Habs probiert, funzt super!!!

Ob das Ganze Ökölogisch ok ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber hier sind doch sicher welche, die das erklären können...


----------



## wallerhai76287 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Ich hab des mit dem salz auch gesehen auf der heft-dvd.das klappt super auch bei bodenfrost da aber am besten nur heisses wasser...und mehrmals das der boden lockert die kommen dann von alleine...die besten erfahrungen habe ich allerdings in einem Hühner gehege zwei spatenstiche und man hat hunderte Würmer.die Hühner kacke macht die Würmer wahnsinnig und die tummeln sich ohne ende darin haha


----------



## telron (27. November 2013)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

die salzmethode funktioniert super jedoch wenn das 2-3 mal an der selben stelle machst ist hinterher der rasen hin. deswegen würd ich auf jeden fall die stelle hinterher nochmal mit ordentlich wasser nachspülen


----------



## wedelerangler798 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

klappt diese salzmethode immer oder muss es dazu geregnet haben bzw regnen? suche auch eine methode die bei normalem wetter klappt. und ist es immer besser es abends zu machen oder spielt das keine rolle?


----------



## Trollwut (3. März 2014)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Das mit dem Hühnergehege kann ich nur vollstens unterstreichen. Am besten noch n paar Flache steine wie z.b. alte Fließen im Gehege auf Gras legen. Man kriegt Würmer dick wie Aale aus dem Boden. Und ich hab nich gerade zierliche Finger


----------



## wedelerangler798 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

hm , ganz schöne Oschis aber leider habe ich hier in der nähe keinen hühnerstall


----------



## phirania (3. März 2014)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Bitte keine lebensbedrohlichen Tipps geben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. April 2014)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Ich gehe Abends öfter mit dem Hund raus,gerne auch mal Nachts,wenn es sich Zeitlich einrichten lässt.So heute mal wieder,zumindest nach Regen,da kann man die Tauwürmer gut auf Flächen absammeln.

Ca 30 Stück,einfacher gehts wirklich nicht mehr.Voraussetzung,ein fitter Rücken. :q

Ergebnis nach 10 Minuten:


----------



## kreuzass (4. April 2014)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Wirklich sehr hilfreicher Thread!

Also ich war bisher auch eher der faulen Natur und habe Würmer immer dann gesammelt, wenn sie ihrer Natur nach aus dem Boden kamen.

Auf andere Ideen bin ich selbst bisher noch garnicht gekommen.

Sicher habe ich auch das ein oder andere Mal gegoogelt und Informationen zu dieser Fragestellung gesucht...
...bin aber leider an der dem ein oder anderen Tip "gescheitert".

Aus diesem Grunde bleibe ich bei meinen Wurzeln oder beziehe die "Glückswürmer" beim nächsten Importhändler.

Wie bereits erwähnt, bin ich halt manchmal eine richtig faule Sau. Aber das wird sich demnächst ändern.
Mein Haufen wächst und diese Stinker gehen einfach richtig gut. Zumindest auf die Kollegen, welche ich hauptsächlich mit Wurm anpeile.


----------



## chef (18. April 2014)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Im Schmutzfang von Gullis , kann man sehr gute Ausbeute machen. Kommt allerdings auf die Lage des Gullis an. 
Am besten wo  Rasen/Wiese/Grünstreifen bis an die Strasse reichen. Gefälle der Strasse beachten, auch wo von Feldwegen bei Regen Wasser in eine Strasse fliesst. Kann man sich dann schon ungefähr vorstellen, wo bei starken Regen die meissten hineingespült werden. Industriegebiete sind auch oft gute Spots. Und am Wochenende sind dort kaum Gaffer, wenn man die Gullis "reinigt" #h
Strassen im (Nadel-)Wald , trockene, sandige Böden bringen nix.|uhoh:
 Hab da echt ein paar Hotspots. Wichtig: Wenn man den Schmutzfang ausgeleert hat, wieder etwas vom Inhalt(nasse Erde, Laub, zu kleine Würmer,..) zurückgeben. Dann kann man nach dem nächsten (Sommer-) Gewitter wieder fündig werden.
Pro Gulli zw 3-10 fette Tauwürmer sind echt drin!!!!
Wenn man mal 5-10 gute Stellen hat, kauft man keine Würmer mehr, versprochen!!!!


----------



## Hann. Münden (18. April 2014)

*Hälterung Tau- Laubwürmer*

_Hälterung und Futter:_ Leere Farbeimer mit vielen kleinen Löchern im Deckel, aufgeweichtes zerkleinertes Tageszeitungspapier, Kaffeesatz/Kaffeefilter, Teebeutel. Frisch gebrauchte Kaffee und Teebeutel ergeben die richtige Grundfeuchte. Wenn möglich, für längere Hälterung etwas Gesteinsmehl, für neutraleren PH-Wert zugeben. Ab und zu  etwas Mehl(übrig vom Panieren), macht sie richtig fett(Proteine). 

_Würmer fangen:_ Nach Starkregen auf Feldwegen auflesen, am Besten morgens.


----------



## Patrick086 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

[edit by Admin]


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Zum Thema Strom:
Kann zu viel passieren, deswegen löschen wir solche "Tipps" immer raus.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Ich sammel meine immer Nachts auf dem Rasen ein. Wenn ich mit Tauwurm auf Aal angel dann bin ich geizig, da davon 95% als Krabbenfutter landen bring ich das irgendwie nicht übers Herz im Laden 20 Cent pro Stück zu bezahlen.

Den Beitrag mit dem Salzwasser hab ich auch gesehen. Aber ob das so das "richtige" ist weiss ich auch nicht so...


----------



## patricka1982 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Würmer aus dem Boden locken*

Die Salzmethode funktioniert auch bei furztrockenem Boden...allerdings bevorzuge ich doch eher moosige Stellen...ich selbst wechsele immer die Stelle im Garten...Wässere vorher jedoch eine Stelle mit 4-5 Gießkannen Wasser (ca 4-5 m²) und mache mir dann 2 Kannen mit Salzwasser (ich nutze jedoch nur Jodfreies Salz) zurecht langt für die m²-Zahl...eine halbe Stunde Stunde nach dem Wässern nehme ich dann das Salzwasser und gieße es nach und nach auf die vorgewässerten Stellen...So kommen auch die ein oder andern Dicken durch das Vorwässern in die oberen Schichten...

Die Würmer springen dabei fast aus dem Boden...allerdings bei sehr trockenem Boden bleibt auch hier die Menge sehr rar...im Höchstfall 5-6 Würmer pro m²...Eher die Rot-Regenwurmgröße

Dicke Brummer gibts fast ausschließlich nur nach längerere Regenzeit...

danach wässere ich die Stellen mit ebenso 4-5 Gießkannen Wasser nach da auch hier wie von anderen Vorrednern sonst das Graß kaputt geht...


Falls es jemanden Interessiert passiert das dadurch das die Würmer den Salzgehalt wahr nehmen und vor jenem versuchen zu flüchten da das Salz die schützende Schleimschicht die für die Atmung benötigt wird zerstören würde...


----------

